# nike kaiju, DK, ZF1. stiffness?



## mr plow (Apr 5, 2011)

just looking for a flex rating on these three boots? and out of the three which would be the better all mountain boot?
from what i can tell all 3 are supposed 2 be really comfortable. so just trying to figure out which 1 is better suited to me. will
be hitting mostly groomers few kickers and rails pretty much a little bit of everything

cheers


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

I'd say the kaijus are middle of the road flex. Tried my friends burton hails to compare and they were like fuzzy bunny slippers compared to the kaiju. Definitely try them before you buy.


----------



## mr plow (Apr 5, 2011)

wud u say the kaijus wud be a good all mountain boot


----------



## TRNDcollective (Aug 16, 2010)

In my opinion the Kaiju's are a great all mountain boot. They have a lot of support and they are super comfortable.


----------



## ShoeDog (Nov 19, 2010)

DKs are stiffer than the Kajus. I'd say Kaju 5-6, DK 8 on scale of 10. Ride Insano's would be a 9.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

ZF1's are maybe a bit more supportive than mid flex. I'd say they're more supportive than ThirtyTwo Lashed or DC Park. However, they're a bit more mellow than ThirtyTwo TM2, DC Ceptor or Celsius Cirrus.


----------

